# Walton WMA doves



## palford23 (Sep 16, 2022)

Does anyone know if its worth going to Walton WMA this weekend? Obviously it wont be as good as earlier in the season but we're not super picky as we are pretty beginner so just looking to get outside and see a few doves flying. Also can you just hunt any of the fields there? From the map it looks like there's a ton of fields, I guess you just pick one?


----------



## chase870 (Sep 16, 2022)

I looked at it early this week and saw 2 birds and nothing more. I own a Trailer Park near it and have never really seen a lot of birds there.


----------



## Big7 (Sep 16, 2022)

palford23 said:


> Does anyone know if its worth going to Walton WMA this weekend? Obviously it wont be as good as earlier in the season but we're not super picky as we are pretty beginner so just looking to get outside and see a few doves flying. Also can you just hunt any of the fields there? From the map it looks like there's a ton of fields, I guess you just pick one?


I went twice last year.
They have the fields laid out pretty good but the plot management was about as bad as I've ever seen.

They burned off millet and sunflower that wasn't even headed out.

Do yourself a favor. Pass on that and try and find a decent pay shoot.

I never say never much, but I don't think I'm going back there..


----------

